# Cloud Atlas



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks interesting...


----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2012)

I was going to read the book until Richard & Judy recommend it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh dear!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2012)

It looked interesting until the bit in the video title about Tom Hanks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

Tbh I don't mind him too much, far worse people to be in a film...


----------



## The Groke (Jul 30, 2012)

I remember _quite_ liking the book, though I liked his first two better...

The trailer on the other hand looks like utter fucking bobbins.

I can't abide Tom Hanks nor Hallie Berry either, which doesn't help


----------



## camouflage (Jul 30, 2012)

The book was great, will have to hold judgement on the trailer (can't view it here) let alone the film. The only actor I can't stand that would ruin any film for me would be the presence of Steve Martin.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2012)

I loved the book, can't see it working as a film at all. It's pretty much the exact opposite of a book that would work well as a film.

e2a: Just watched the trailer. Looks pretty impressive I have to say.


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2012)

It looks like one of those films based on books that don't work as films and end up as a chintzy orgy of kitsch, like The Lovely Bones or What Dreams May Come.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like The Fountain. Will probably be as good.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like The Fountain. Will probably be as good.


 
the Fountain? That was crap, hope it's nothing like tbf.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2012)

It will either be awesome or a huge embarrassment. It will be a difficult story to tell coherently. Everyone will be waiting for the scifi bits so the stories will have to be compelling.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2012)

I managed about 1/4 of the book and gave up.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like The Fountain. Will probably be as good.


 
As good as the worst film ever made?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2012)

It's hardly that


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jul 31, 2012)

Excellent book - one of those books which really stimulates the imagination, but not necessarily one which works because of a coherent storyline, and thus doesn't seem to be a logical choice for a movie adaption.

Given the track record of Wachowski brothers, I don't see them capturing the essence of what makes the book so fascinating.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

The director did Run Lola Run which was pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

He also did Perfume, which wasn't


----------



## Reno (Jul 31, 2012)

...and Tykwer's Heaven and The International were even worse.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2012)

The trailer makes it look terrible - especially when it gets to the end and shows the terrifying name - _hugh Grant_.

Was always going to be a complete bugger to make into a single comprehensible film, even if it had been bought by good film-makers.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He also did Perfume, which wasn't


 
I thought perfume was pretty decent.  I'd even read the book beforehand.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I managed about 1/4 of the book and gave up.


You did better than me. I just couldn't be doing with it. I now don't bother with books that in any way irritate me, on the basis that life's too short and there are zillions of books I want to read that I haven't got round to yet, so I don't waste my time on unsatisfying ones.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You did better than me. I just couldn't be doing with it. I now don't bother with books that in any way irritate me, on the basis that life's too short and there are zillions of books I want to read that I haven't got round to yet, so I don't waste my time on unsatisfying ones.


I think I got to about 3/4 of the way in before I realised that I was skimming most of it and not in the slightest bit interested and so stopped reading it. 

It was the first book that changed my attitude of 'I've started and so I must finish' to yours!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't believe people weren't utterly enthralled and enchanted by it. I love his writing. His last one was brilliant


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

I don t trust Richard and Judy a s critics of literature, that's all am saying.


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 2, 2012)

I read it before knowing about Richard & Judy or I'd have binned it, obviously.

Liked the book but can't remember anything about it now.


----------



## Reno (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't read it, but to dismiss a book (or any piece of art) simply because someone who one regards as 'downmarket' also likes it is probably the very height of snobbishness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

I was just about to say similar. R&J don't choose them and it's an atypical choice anyway.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think they are downmarket. I think they're twats.

Never denied being a snob, I compared myself to you Reno


----------



## Reno (Aug 2, 2012)

firky said:


> I don't think they are downmarket. I think they're twats.
> 
> Never denied being a snob, I compared myself to you Reno


 
I'm not a snob, I'm just wildly opinionated, there is a difference. I like a lot of things that are mainstream or trashy.

And I'm not a kneejerk contrarian, someone who will turn up their nose because something is popular or because someone I don't like likes something. I would have missed out on too much great stuff if I were. Once you have some confidence in your opinion and taste, you don't need to orientate yourself by what other people like or don't like that much.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

Richard, the John Ruskin of pop.

Everyone turns up their nose at some point because of an opinion from someone they don't especially like or at least frown up on it. To say otherwise is a lie.

It's a bit like filtering out comments from people on YouTube.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

It appears to be one of those books people who don't like books like.  

See also: J.K. Rowling, Dan Brown, Eric Carle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

What utter bollocks.
And anyway, people who don't like books don't read books


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What utter bollocks.
> And anyway, people who don't like books don't read books


 

Rubbish. People who don't like books come up to you and tell you to read harry potter or the da vinci code.

Which is great because those are the books that get them into reading.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

If they are recommending a book to you, they surely like at least one book


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, they like either harry potter, the da vinci code or possibly cloud atlas it would seem.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

You're dead wrong


----------



## Reno (Aug 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Rubbish. People who don't like books come up to you and tell you to read harry potter or the da vinci code.
> 
> Which is great because those are the books that get them into reading.


 
All the people I know who read these books are very well read and just like something less demanding every so often. They didn't need them to get them into reading.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Not my experience, but fair enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know why you are putting David Mitchell in this strange ''books for non-readers' category. Have you read any of his books?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't know why you are putting David Mitchell in this strange ''books for non-readers' category. Have you read any of his books?


 
see post #13


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 2, 2012)

The book was so boring. I gave up half-way through.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Rubbish. People who don't like books come up to you and tell you to read harry potter or the da vinci code.
> 
> Which is great because those are the books that get them into reading.


----------



## Maltin (Sep 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The director did Run Lola Run which was pretty good.


It's also directed by Lana and Andy Wachowski (formerly the Wachowski Brothers).

Here is a video with all three of them discussing the movie.  It's a bit odd.



Some of the reviews so far suggest to me that it will probably divide opinions.




			
				Variety said:
			
		

> An intense three-hour mental workout rewarded with a big emotional payoff, "Cloud Atlas" suggests that all human experience is connected in the pursuit of freedom, art and love. As inventive narratives go, there's outside the box, and then there's pioneering another dimension entirely, and this massive, independently financed collaboration among Tom Tykwer and Wachowski siblings Lana and Andy courageously attempts the latter, interlacing six seemingly unrelated stories in such a way that parallels erupt like cherry bombs in the imagination.


 



			
				The Hollywood Reporter said:
			
		

> Not quite soaring into the heavens, but not exactly crash-landing either, _Cloud Atlas_ is an impressively mounted, emotionally stilted adaptation of British author David Mitchell’s bestselling novel. Written and directed by the Wachowski siblings and Tom Tykwer, this hugely ambitious, genre-jumping, century-hopping epic is parts _Babel_ and _Tree of Life_, parts _Blade Runner_, _Amistad_ and _Amadeus_, with added doses of gore, CGI, New Age kitsch, and more prosthetics than a veterans hospital in wartime.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2012)

Maltin said:


> It's also directed by Lana and Andy Wachowski (formerly the Wachowski Brothers).
> 
> Here is a video with all three of them discussing the movie.  It's a bit odd.
> 
> ...




That video is like something a sixth form drama group would make...


----------



## Firky (Oct 2, 2012)

They all look like they're on the cusp of coming in that still.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone seen this yet? It's been out for a few weeks across the pond. I read the book years ago and loved it, but remember thinking at the time that there was no way it could be made into a movie. The trailer looks promising but I worry that the story is simply too big and crucial elements will have to get cut. Also worried about several wanky casting choices.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2012)

Haven't heard anything about how well this did tbh...


----------



## Reno (Dec 13, 2012)

So far it's only been released in the US where it got mixed reviews and has done poorly at the box office. It may just about make it's money back abroad and on home video.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm, saw this and I thought it was pretty good. The decision to abandon the structure of the book in favour of shuffling all the narratives together worked pretty well but it did mean that the connections between the different storylines weren't quite as clear as they were in the book. The fact most of the actors were playing lots of different roles turned out to be more effective than I though it would, with high points like Hugo Weaving's terrifying nurse character and a couple of dubious bits like white people made up to look Korean and vice versa. Good performances all round I'd say.

For a film that's over 160 minutes long it rattles along nicely and there's never really an opportunity to be bored. The script isn't as nearly as cheesy as the trailer made out but it still spoon-feeds you some of the key ideas from time to time. All in all, an impressive attempt at filming a novel which should by rights have been impossible to film. Hard to see how it could've been done better.


----------



## snadge (Dec 27, 2012)

Must admit just watched this film, absolutely awesome film making, gorgeous storyline, thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool, will deffo be off to see this one at the flicks...


----------



## TopCat (Dec 28, 2012)

I did not understand it at all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 28, 2012)

Reno said:


> I'm not a snob


 
Quote of the year


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm opinionated, but that's not the same as being a snob. I write plenty about my love for trashy films and TV on here.


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2012)

I am a snob when it comes to books and films. Embrace it, most people aren't and therefore have shit taste. There's only a few people on here who's opinion on such things I'll take seriously enough to listen to.

Someone recommended me Ted, ffs. TED!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2012)

firky said:


> I am a snob when it comes to books and films. Embrace it, most people aren't and therefore have shit taste. There's only a few people on here who's opinion on such things I'll take seriously enough to listen to.
> 
> Someone recommended me Ted, ffs. TED!


 
Ted is totally what you'd be like if you were a teddy bear tho.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2012)

It felt like to film was trying to be cleverer than it actually is


----------



## Firky (Dec 29, 2012)

I downloaded Cloud Atlas but the sound is all out of synch and I haven't got the patience tofix it.



Kid_Eternity said:


> Ted is totally what you'd be like if you were a teddy bear tho.


 


One of the best things anyone has said to me on here was from you, "what happened to you firky? You're like a dog who's had its bollocks cut off".

Made me laugh for ages that


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2012)

firky said:


> I downloaded Cloud Atlas but the sound is all out of synch and I haven't got the patience tofix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snadge (Dec 29, 2012)

firky said:


> Someone recommended me Ted, ffs. TED!


 
Yeah, that was recommended to me also lol, pretty awful, watched about 15 mins and binned it.


----------



## camouflage (Dec 29, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hmm, saw this and I thought it was pretty good. The decision to abandon the structure of the book in favour of shuffling all the narratives together worked pretty well but it did mean that the connections between the different storylines weren't quite as clear as they were in the book. The fact most of the actors were playing lots of different roles turned out to be more effective than I though it would, with high points like Hugo Weaving's terrifying nurse character and a couple of dubious bits like white people made up to look Korean and vice versa. Good performances all round I'd say.
> 
> For a film that's over 160 minutes long it rattles along nicely and there's never really an opportunity to be bored. The script isn't as nearly as cheesy as the trailer made out but it still spoon-feeds you some of the key ideas from time to time. All in all, an impressive attempt at filming a novel which should by rights have been impossible to film. Hard to see how it could've been done better.


 
I thought the 'white people made up to look like Korean people' bit was some sort of weird genetic engineering Aldus Huxley/Gattaca type thing actually. Don't recall whether in the book 'free people' were commonly engineered but the film seemed to imply cosmetic shenanigans at least was rife, and professional men were now expected to look like Data from Star Trek.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 12, 2013)

Just got back from seeing this tonight at a free preview. I liked it, but it was a bit hard to follow (a couple of woman were sat next to me, and one said the other at the end "Well that was as clear as mud"). I knew generally what it was about before I went, but I think I'm going to have to go and read a complete synopsis to fully understand what was going on.

It was fascinating when the credits rolled when they showed who had been playing whom, with a picture of each character. Some of them I had no idea it was them. And Hugh Grant is completely unrecognisable.

And for a nearly 3 hour film the time rolled along quite nicely.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2013)

Look forward to it, reckon if Inception was easy as piss to follow this shouldn't be any problem...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Look forward to it, reckon if Inception was easy as piss to follow this shouldn't be any problem...


 
Having read the book I didn't have any trouble following it, but it shouldn't be that difficult even if you haven't. It's a series of pretty straightforward stories, they're just all mixed together in a strange way.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 12, 2013)

Is the book any good... Might want to read it..


Movies enjoyable enough just keep leaving the action before my interest finished with each story..

Or is is quite simular?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Is the book any good... Might want to read it..
> 
> 
> Movies enjoyable enough just keep leaving the action before my interest finished with each story..
> ...


 
The book is better. The stories are pretty much the same, but the structure is very different.


----------



## Reno (Feb 13, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Look forward to it, reckon if Inception was easy as piss to follow this shouldn't be any problem...


 
I'm in awe of your intellect.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2013)

(Copied from the 'this year at the cinema' thread


belboid
Hang Liberals
Cloud Atlas

Hmm. Probably as good a job as could be done from an until able book, I was hooked for the first third, but got bored in the last third - the various stories endings all started an hour before the film actually finished, and it was just a bit...get on with it. 

It was interesting how different stories grabbed me in this version than had done so in the book. The Adam Ewing story was gripping in the book but possibly the weakest element in the film (tho, no, the last story was definitely the weakest), and the Sonmi story really came alive. I can't remember any significance at all attached to bridges in the book, tho they were very obvious in the film. 

All in all, glad I went to see it, Doona Bae's Sonmi is worth it by itself, but it's no masterpiece. I suspect that's down to the failings of the book - a stylistic work of wonder, and some stupendous writing, but not really _about_ anything.


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone got a copy of this I can borrow? Might try the library too


----------



## madamv (Feb 24, 2013)

I do.  If someone closer doesn't reply, pm me and I'll gladly post it to you.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2013)

zenie said:


> Has anyone got a copy of this I can borrow? Might try the library too


Use the library - before your bloody council close it. And the author gets a fraction of a penny too.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 24, 2013)

zenie said:


> Has anyone got a copy of this I can borrow? Might try the library too


 
Yes, but it's dull as fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2013)

There are plenty of criticisms to be made of the book, but it certainly isn't dull. Too much happens in it if anything!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 25, 2013)

This was just ??

For the 1st time I think it needed to be made longer but I was getting tired when it was concluding, any longer and it would be hitting 1am. I was unsure of what the synth woman was preaching. I need to read the book to untangle it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 28, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'm in awe of your intellect.


 
You should be, it was the very thing that told me you know nothing about film due to loving Avatar.


----------



## zenie (Feb 28, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Yes, but it's dull as fuck.



Lend it us when I see you next 

I need to join the local library really....


----------



## Kanda (Feb 28, 2013)

zenie said:


> Lend it us when I see you next
> 
> I need to join the local library really....


 
Srsly.. don't bother. Give me a stick or something, I don't write DVD


----------



## zenie (Feb 28, 2013)

Kanda said:


> Srsly.. don't bother. Give me a stick or something, I don't write DVD



Oh! I meant the book anyway  for a minute there I forgot you had a kindle and thought you might have bought a paper book. (Lol  )


----------



## Kanda (Feb 28, 2013)

zenie said:


> Oh! I meant the book anyway  for a minute there I forgot you had a kindle and thought you might have bought a paper book. (Lol  )


 
I can prolly get you a tree copy of the book to borrow too...


----------



## Reno (Mar 1, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You should be, it was the very thing that told me you know nothing about film due to loving Avatar.


Not sure you are doing yourself any favours.


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2013)

zenie said:


> Oh! I meant the book anyway  for a minute there I forgot you had a kindle and thought you might have bought a paper book. (Lol  )


 
Like all big books it's in second hand book and charity shops all over the place. I was in an RSPCA shop the other day and they had about five copies in a row and I saw the same again in another shop. 

Which sort of confirms my suspicions I won't like it


----------



## Cloo (Mar 18, 2013)

gsv and I saw the film last night and thought it was totally awesome. We both love Blade Runner and we reckon it's kind of the new Blade Runner (similarly unappreciated on release). It's a real shame it's had such a limited release in the UK, as it should have reached a lot more people, but we reckon it'll find its audience over time.

It was long, but never dragged and wasn't actually confusing or demanding and was just beautifully done.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 18, 2013)

zenie I've got a paper copy you can borrow. Happy to post if you like, or hand it over next time an occasion crops up


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw it today at Ritzy. It has been doing well there.

As others said its long but rolls along and is not boring. I have not read the book. Its sci-fi. A mystical new age one. If you think all that is a load of bollocks you will not like it. I was carried along by it. Its also a love story. A very romantic one. People fall for each instantly on the basis of feeling they know each other already.

So the message is what changes the world is the courage to love and realizing ones interconnectedness with others. Even if it brings one to sacrifice ones life.

I did like way that in different times the characters changed gender. Gave a different take on the idea of love. Not just a male/ female thing.

On the other hand as I read sci fi some elements were not that original. The beautiful artificially made Korean/ Japanese woman is a staple of sci fi. Sci fi is a bit male orientated.

I also felt that it was not as adventurous a film as it could have been. I thought of 2046 by Kar Wai Wong. Another film about love and also futuristic. But done in a very adventurous  cinematic way.


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2013)

Going to give this a go tonight.... I suspect I'll hate it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2013)

Reno said:


> Not sure you are doing yourself any favours.


 
Not sure I care what you're sure of.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Going to give this a go tonight.... I suspect I'll hate it


 
You will.


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You will.


 
It's your fault if I do hate it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> It's your fault if I do hate it.


 
I can live with that.


----------



## Firky (May 23, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I can live with that.


 
Well the copy I downloaded is incomplete so I maybe so two hours of it and what I saw I quite enjoyed - enough to want to see how it ends (which means having to download it again). 

Old Georgie is a great character... very Tom Waits like.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah yes I should read this. 
Mixed opinions, but on the whole I think I had a good time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Well the copy I downloaded is incomplete so I maybe so two hours of it and what I saw I quite enjoyed - enough to want to see how it ends (which means having to download it again).
> 
> Old Georgie is a great character... very Tom Waits like.


 

How did you find it in the end?


----------



## Firky (Jun 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How did you find it in the end?


 

It was alight, actually. I'll probably not watch it again but it certainly filled the evening in but best of all it was refreshing to see a film like this instead of your run of the mill thriller, cop movie, and what not. Yeh, I enjoyed it more than I thought I would


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2013)

It was easy, I was just watching and then it just appeared all by itself in the last few minutes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally watched this too...it was decent although felt a little long and didn't quite hang together as well as it might. Thinking of reading the book...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2013)

Me too. Different structure, could be interesting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2013)

Felt it dragged a bit in the middle, the first and last hour where pretty decent, just didn't need to be quite that long.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Felt it dragged a bit in the middle, the first and last hour where pretty decent, just didn't need to be quite that long.


 
Way too many long films these days. Modern films seem to run with the sensibility that if it's not bum achingly long, it's simply not epic enough. Ruins most of Miike Takashis jaunts. I think most 'directors cuts' could do with a chop, not adding more previously dumped footage.


----------



## strung out (Dec 31, 2013)

Watched this last night.

For a three hour film, it zipped along pretty well and for the most part I thought it was outstanding. So much so that I'm considering watching it again this afternoon...

I finished the book a few days back and really enjoyed that too, though found it dragged a little in parts.

Both film and book are extremely ambitious though and beautifully put together. They both just work and I can't think of many book/film adaptations that work so well in both formats. I think I got something different from both mediums, and though there are faults with both, I think that's almost inevitable when you're showing off and pushing the boundaries like these do. Both are triumphs in spite of and almost because of their failures.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 31, 2013)

Seen it a quite few months ago , buggered if I can remember the plot(s)...... neither do I feel an inherent urge to see it again....... So subconsciously my brain thinks its a bit meh , barely worth the allocation of organic ram.....


----------



## madamv (Dec 31, 2013)

I watched it last week in three sittings.  Loved it.  Loved the book.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm watching the movie now.

I've not seen much like this. It looks like it was filmed from a graphic novel which I gather isn't the case.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2014)

madamv said:


> I watched it last week in three sittings.  Loved it.  Loved the book.



Watched again recently, still very good, a little long in the mid section but love the temporal nature of the story of slavery and freedom.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 6, 2014)

It's not bad. A bit twee and a bit underwhelming in terms of the plot which didn't seem to match the scope of the project.

The caucasian makeup for the chinese and korean actreses just looks really odd!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hmm, saw this and I thought it was pretty good. The decision to abandon the structure of the book in favour of shuffling all the narratives together worked pretty well but it did mean that the connections between the different storylines weren't quite as clear as they were in the book. The fact most of the actors were playing lots of different roles turned out to be more effective than I though it would, with high points like Hugo Weaving's terrifying nurse character and a couple of dubious bits like white people made up to look Korean and vice versa. Good performances all round I'd say.
> 
> For a film that's over 160 minutes long it rattles along nicely and there's never really an opportunity to be bored. The script isn't as nearly as cheesy as the trailer made out but it still spoon-feeds you some of the key ideas from time to time. All in all, an impressive attempt at filming a novel which should by rights have been impossible to film. Hard to see how it could've been done better.



We watched it last night, having both read the book recently, and agree completely with your post SpookyFrank

My hackles were raised by the addition of unnecessary tittage (seriously? in a film like this? fuck off) and Frobisher's descent, but I thought they did a cracking job with the film. I LOVED the idea of actors playing different roles in it - really emphasised the interconnectedness of life for me.

I would recommend anyone to read the book first though. Always.


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2016)

The actors in that terrible make up to play different races almost ruins the film for me. But it's an interesting film and an entertaining one, if not necessarily a very good one. A bit of a mad folly and I like those.


----------



## 8den (Sep 1, 2016)

It's a bit "Top Gear" ambitious but rubbish. I can understand the idea of intercutting the stories instead of making them stand alone so it can be more cinematic, but it ends up really disjointed. 

Better than Jupiter Ascending though mind.


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 1, 2016)

Film made more sense to me than the book. Still odd ,but, in a good way.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2016)

loved it. The way it was weaving _and _disjointed made me feel the way my brain feels when reading magic realism.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is an edit of the film done is the same way the book is structured?
I'm told the makers (and author) thought it wouldn't be a good idea, but I think I might prefer it. Maybe.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2017)

Someone made a fan edit but it seems to have vanished from the internet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone made a fan edit but it seems to have vanished from the internet.


Yeah I noticed. So no others lying around secretly somewhere? I don't want to have to buy a dvd, rip it and do it myself. I don't even know how to rip a dvd.


----------

